# Southern Ohio/Cincinnati MnT July 11th



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

Sunday July 11th from 1 to 8pm the Home Haunters of Southern Ohio are doing a basic pneumatic prop build. All are welcome to come, whether you are participating in the build or not, it will be educational and fun whether you are building or not. We will also be having a show and tell.

If you would like to participate your parts must be ordered by Friday June 25th as there is a 2 week turnaround time from Monster Guts. All you have to do is call Monster guts and tell them you need to order the parts for the Haunters of Southern Ohio group and they will set up payment and ship your parts with everyone’s parts to our home in time for the build on July 11th. For more detailed info visit the event info page. Feel free to pm me for more info as well. 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

The deadline for ordering parts from Monster Guts has passed. You are still welcome to come to the MnT, plenty of learning about pneumatics even if you don't have the parts.


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

*Change in date*

Due to a delay in shipping we have to set the date back one week for our MnT. It will now be the 18th, so if you can, come and enjoy a haunting good time learning about pneumatics and seeing what people have been working on!


----------

